# Damp To Be Benched



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Heard that Diop will probably start on Sat against New Jersey. Thoughts?

I think it's a good move from AJ lets see what Diop can do and if he can handle the role of a starter
:banana:

http://www.dallasbasketball.com/home_display.asp


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

This is a big maybe. Avery could be doing it just to light a fire under Damp's ***. I'm sure Avery is getting frustrated with him. There really is no excuse for his lack of energy.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Hopefully id does motivate damp, he needs to start moving his butt NOW!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Im confused...for someone who wants to be called the second best center in the league he sure doesnt fight for the title...I dont know if Im comfortable with Diop getting starter minutes...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Diop, not Dampier, to start for Mavs 

11:44 AM CST on Saturday, January 14, 2006
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News



Desagana Diop will start at center for The Mavericks tonight against the New Jersey Nets, coach Avery Johnson said at Saturday's mornng shootaround. 

It is the first starting lineup change in Johnson's tenure that was not precipitated by an injury. Erick Dampier has been demoted to second team. 

"I always have to do what I deem is in the best interest of the team," Johnson said. "We've tried to be patient, we've tried a lot of different things, but it's all about winning. 

"I went out on a limb for it [Dampier's acquisition in 2004]. I stand behind it. But i've pretty much done all I can do. I need a better return on my investment. I think Dampier will respond." 

Dampier has been inconsistent all season. He has started the first 36 games. 

Diop has been a career backup, but is excited about making his first start with The Mavs. 

"That's what i've been working for," Diop said. "I just didn't think it was going to be this quick." 

E-mail [email protected]


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dampier testing Mavs' patience
Johnson wants more from center; Diop could get chance to start



08:49 PM CST on Friday, January 13, 2006
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 


After Friday's practice, Avery Johnson was asked the obvious question: Is he growing impatient with Erick Dampier's inconsistent effort? 

"Yes," he said. 

His brevity, more than DeSagana Diop getting work with the starting unit at practice Friday, is a sign the coach is considering a change at the center position. 

Considering. But not necessarily resigned to making. 

The Mavericks are at a critical juncture of the season. San Antonio is showing signs of vulnerability or, at the least, losing often enough to keep the Mavericks hot on the chase for the best record in the Western Conference. 

Therefore, Dampier's lack of production has become an issue. Johnson earlier preferred to vent about his team on a one-through-12 basis. 

"When are you going to be able to come to a game or come to a practice without somebody motivating you?" he said. "You get paid to perform a certain way and you owe that to your teammates, yourself and to the game of basketball." 

Johnson also took the onus on himself, saying he's not afraid to use his hole card. 

"_ control minutes," he said. "You got to stay committed. And we just haven't had it one through 12. Don't misconstrue my disappointment with body language or the system malfunctioning that I don't love my team. 

"But I'm highly disappointed with their level of concentration." 

As for Dampier's status as a starter, Johnson may be waiting until making a move becomes obvious to everybody. Dampier has started all 36 games. 

Diop, by the way, works periodically with the first team, meaning Friday's practice was not necessarily a precursor of things to come. But Jason Terry said the players are not opposed to it. 

"He's done well off the bench," Terry said. "We'll see how he does in the starting lineup." 

Team meeting helps: Darrell Armstrong organized a players-only film session and meeting Thursday that allowed several players, including Armstrong and Jerry Stackhouse, to address the team. 

"We let guys know that we are very close [to being a great team]," Armstrong said. "When we come out and play right away, we're a team you better watch out for." 

But when they don't, they can be extremely average. 

Johnson saw some benefit from the meeting in Friday's practice, but still hoped the pain of the overtime loss at New York on Wednesday was ringing in his players' ears. 

"They were hitting each other pretty hard in practice," he said. "Now, the coach wants to see that transfer of physicality and smart basketball when the game starts."_


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

ahh yes money well spent... :sigh:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

This move had to be done.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Congratulations on your win tonight! Your team is truly an elite and I foresee you going a long way in this season. Dirk has been having a spectacular season, and the other players have been giving him and the team the much needed support. It will not be surprising to see your team on top at the end of this season. :cheers:


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Damp is well..... :cthread:


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Get rid of that pos and get someone who can play this offseason.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Diop is the most underrated Mav on the roster.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

WTChan said:


> Diop is the most underrated Mav on the roster.


 He's finally maturing... just in time too


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Sadly enough it doesn't seem like Damp is or going to be motivated to fight for his starting spot


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Seed said:


> Sadly enough it doesn't seem like Damp is or going to be motivated to fight for his starting spot


Why should he be?!?!?! Its not his contract year....... :uhoh: :biggrin:  :curse: :curse:


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

We should've just signed and traded him for a one-year contract. And kept signing him to a one-year contract. Then every year is contract year!!


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Stinger said:


> We should've just signed and traded him for a one-year contract. And kept signing him to a one-year contract. Then every year is contract year!!


Thats genius!!!! seriously!!! too bad some other team would have been suckered into trading for him and signing this bum to a similar long term contract. I quiver when I see what Maglorie was had for in a trade this offseason...I would rather pay him what we are giving damp. Hell this guy let Dasjdiasunvsha Diop take his job!!!!!!!!! Where is Pavel Poakskahdgsxnfkxzn!!!!!????!!!!


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Stinger said:


> We should've just signed and traded him for a one-year contract. And kept signing him to a one-year contract. Then every year is contract year!!


he nor his agent would let that happen


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Damp last night vs the Bucks had 10 rebs, 2 assists and a block in 14 mins. Maybe the kick in the pants did him good. Or maybe it's just a fluke....


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Damp last night vs the Bucks had 10 rebs, 2 assists and a block in 14 mins. Maybe the kick in the pants did him good. Or maybe it's just a fluke....


Im thinkin fluke...


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Damp last night vs the Bucks had 10 rebs, 2 assists and a block in 14 mins. Maybe the kick in the pants did him good. Or maybe it's just a fluke....


Im thinkin fluke...him and olawakandi are always good for a couple of solid outbursts a year


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I say just bring Damp out for the big slow centers orwhen we want to slow the tempo of the game. Against most NBA teams who lack a true center he's a defensive liabilty and isn't dominat enough offensively to justify his minutes in most games.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs' Dampier just wants to stay in touch
Center still OK on bench, as long as team does forget about him 



01:14 AM CST on Sunday, January 22, 2006
By GERRY FRALEY / The Dallas Morning News 


PORTLAND, Ore. – Letting Erick Dampier touch the ball may become the Mavericks' method of motivating the enigmatic center. 

Dampier, reduced to a reserve's role, goes into tonight's game against Portland at the Rose Garden looking to follow up on one of his best performances in two seasons with the Mavericks. He had a rare – for him – double-double in Friday's 101-81 win over the Los Angeles Clippers. 

Dampier had 13 points and 12 rebounds for his second double-double this season and 18th in 99 regular-season games with the Mavericks. It also marked the first time in 29 games he had scored in double figures. 

Dampier was active on defense. In addition to the team-high total in rebounds, he had three blocks and played good interior defense. 

The secret apparently is to let Dampier get a look at the ball. 

Dampier had six shots against the Clippers, his most in 11 games. Dampier said getting the ball and taking a few shots helps him get into the flow of the game. 

In the last two games, Dampier has taken 11 shots and scored 20 points. He also has 20 rebounds and five blocks in those games. 

"If it gets him in the game more, that's fine," Mavericks coach Avery Johnson said Saturday. "He's been as good as I've seen him all year with his activity." 

Johnson is more willing to involve Dampier in offensive plays when he comes off the bench. As a starter, Dampier is the last option. 

His performance this season suggests that Dampier becomes more energized when he gets a few shots. For 17 games in which he has had at least five shots, Dampier has averaged 9.1 rebounds and 1.5 blocks. For the other 23 games, Dampier has averaged 6.7 rebounds and less than one block. 

"It's a matter of getting an opportunity down there," said Dampier, who has not started the last four games. "I've sacrificed some of my game for the team. When you don't get the touches, you have to find a way to contribute."


----------

